# LOUISVILLE PRO-AM . F R I D A Y night!



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

Fantastic move in my opinion. Thanks for changing the dates. Can you, or someone, give a quick run down as to how it works? Never shot it before since didn't want to shoot until so late and then have to get up so early to shoot Sunday. But how many arrows per ends, number of ends, what kind of target, cost, etc? Nver shot before but looking forward to it.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Boy its going to be tough to make that if you drive any kinda distance.I have 8 hrs as it is.then to be fresh to shoot?Not any fun.Most dont even arrive till later on Fri.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

blueglide1 said:


> Boy its going to be tough to make that if you drive any kinda distance.I have 8 hrs as it is.then to be fresh to shoot?Not any fun.Most dont even arrive till later on Fri.


Yeah I feel ya... I drive 14. It's going to be a long day for me too


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

FV Chuck said:


> Yeah I feel ya... I drive 14. It's going to be a long day for me too


All your dough and you dont take the corporate jet? Geez you must be slippin,LMFAO


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

Not doubting that you'd be the one to know, Chuck, but are you sure it's on Friday? NFAA website says the Pro Am is on Saturday the 31st at 6pm.

http://www.nfaa-archery.org/tournaments/indoornationals/schedule.cfm


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

JPE said:


> Not doubting that you'd be the one to know, Chuck, but are you sure it's on Friday? NFAA website says the Pro Am is on Saturday the 31st at 6pm.
> 
> http://www.nfaa-archery.org/tournaments/indoornationals/schedule.cfm


Whoooo!
I'll get her to fix it.. 
Thanks


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

> how many arrows per ends, number of ends, what kind of target, cost, etc? Nver shot before but looking forward to it.


If they are going to go back to the usual Pro Am format, we will be shooting at a special 3-spot target. The target is similar in design as a Vegas face but uses the birdie/bunny field target faces for each of the 3 spots. Black spot (size of the x ring on the blue/white) in the center scores 5, next two white rings score 4 and outer two black rings score 3...just like a field face. Shooting 3 arrows per end, possible score of 15 w/ 3x each end, 10 ends for 30 arrows total, possible 150 w/ 30x per each archer. 2 person teams - one amateur and one pro - combined score. I think the cost has been $25 per archer. All info based on prior year's Pro Am events excluding last year which ran an abbreviated 15 arrow (5 end) match due to lateness of event's starting. Hoping the 15 arrow was a one time deal and that this year we will be going back to the 30 arrow format?

>>--------->


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

I think having it on Friday is a wonderful idea.


----------



## Hoyt_em (Feb 18, 2007)

JPE said:


> Not doubting that you'd be the one to know, Chuck, but are you sure it's on Friday? NFAA website says the Pro Am is on Saturday the 31st at 6pm.
> 
> http://www.nfaa-archery.org/tournaments/indoornationals/schedule.cfm


I was thinking the same thing. That schedule has changed, at one point it was listed as a Friday event, then it went back to Saturday. 

Thanks for the heads up Chuck, I was looking forward to attempting to get into that.


----------



## Hoyt_em (Feb 18, 2007)

We are worse than getting wound up about going...first run for us. Looking very forward to it.


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

Is there a time you need to be signed up by? Is there some where you can sign up early? No one knew when I called the nfaa.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

This is disturbing...

who did you talk to?... there are only 3 there. I'll make sure it's handled... please shoot me PM

But FWIW - Generally you sign up onsite when you check in... the cut off is usually a little before we shoot


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

I don’t remember who it was but I do believe there will be a lot of people coming in around the 5 pm range like me. I don’t know if there is some way to register beforehand(might be bad if there’s weather, traffic or car problems) or someone to call when you get there or close to Louisville. If I need to miss it its allright. Ill just need to plan for it next year Friday is a great idea.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Hey Chuck, along the lines that 2fingers brought up regarding registering to shoot the Pro Am Friday night - Is 6:00p set in stone for that evening? I'm thinking the event will pull in a few more shooters if it can be held a little later Fri evening, like say 7p or 8p with registration cut-off approximately 1hr before the shoot time. If target assignments are available 10-15 min prior to shooting so everything gets started on time, shooting the 30 arrows only takes a little over an hour, 1.5hr tops so people could still get out of there at a reasonable time even if starting at 7p for example.

Like 2fingers notes, I'm thinking a number of people are going to be pulling in around that 4p-6p time and if registration for the ProAm cuts off at 4p as in past events I think the participation is going to be down.

Like the Friday idea, just seems like it could be moved back a little later and still not end up running too late as long as things are organized and ready to go whatever time is set for the start.

Just tossing out a couple ideas.............

>>------->


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

CHPro said:


> Hey Chuck, along the lines that 2fingers brought up regarding registering to shoot the Pro Am Friday night - Is 6:00p set in stone for that evening? I'm thinking the event will pull in a few more shooters if it can be held a little later Fri evening, like say 7p or 8p with registration cut-off approximately 1hr before the shoot time. If target assignments are available 10-15 min prior to shooting so everything gets started on time, shooting the 30 arrows only takes a little over an hour, 1.5hr tops so people could still get out of there at a reasonable time even if starting at 7p for example.
> 
> Like 2fingers notes, I'm thinking a number of people are going to be pulling in around that 4p-6p time and if registration for the ProAm cuts off at 4p as in past events I think the participation is going to be down.
> 
> ...


Jeff-

I totally get it .... really I do.

The whole idea of Friday was to stop the Marathon day we as Vendors/Shooters/Workers have to pull on Saturday.... trying to find dinner on 4th-St at 10:30, waiting till after 11 to sit and bed by midnight to get up at 5-6 to be on the line or in the building Sat am for all the activities suuuuuuks. Not that your time frame is off, but historically by the time you box up the score cards, bows, kill the lights and get out, get your gear to your room and back down for dinner...dude, it's late.

If 7pm Sat was bad then 7 on Friday is - well, ...um....the same

Trust me Jeff... I want a TON of people on that line, but we HAD to try and find a better balance for the shooters and the staff of the event. It just is too hard on everyone IMHO.

How 'bout this-
If someone wants to pre-register for the Pro-Am shoot an e-mail to MariHelen ASAP, (( [email protected] )) Put *Louisville PRO-AM Registration* in the topic/header box and she will put you on the list ahead of time and we can work it all out...we will collect your entry fee into the event onsite. *MAke sure you put your names AND your contact info...e-mail AND cell #* so she/I can reach out if your running late to the line etc.... not having complete info in your e-mail will make it pointless to send it.

It's the best I can do really.
Trying to find a balance for all of the shooters and the staff...hopefully we can meet in the middle and have a great event.

Thanks guys for your support- 
'preciate it

Chuck


----------



## reaperjb7 (Jan 3, 2008)

I like it! Good move! Overly tired on Saturday night and I don't work it! A pre reg would be awesome though. I plan on being there by noon anyways but couldn't hurt speed things up with sorting pro's and am's.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Thanks Reaper-

ok just to review,,,


*YES ...*

you can
*PRE REGISTER FOR THE PRO-AM....* 

Send an e-mail to MariHelen (as in in post above)...send it to (( [email protected] )) 

*Put Louisville PRO-AM Registration* in the topic/header box
She needs:

NAME (First and Last)
Age
E-Mail address
Cell #
and Pro or Am

If you dont put ALLLLLLLL of that in the e-mail you've literally just wasted your time, it's 5 things... 5 things go in the e-mail K?, 5... got it?  , 5 ?

MariHelen and I will get it worked out... you will pay onsite when you arrive 

THanks!


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

FV Chuck said:


> Thanks Reaper-
> 
> ok just to review,,,
> 
> ...



Since all that is worked out, can you give some insight to how the game will actually work this year(ie.. cost, how many shots, arrows per end, etc). Thanks Looking forward to it.


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

Great turn out Chuck. A good move on changing the shoot date. Not sure exactly, how many shooters, but we a huge turn out vs. In the past. So who won the pro pot? I left after the second end with Logan, and Reo shooting. I knew it was gonna take a while. Lol


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Reo won the pro pot, beating out Logan.


----------



## shootspots (Oct 22, 2003)

Any results?


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

No results yet... but WOW what a turnout~~~~!!!!!!!


from bale 94 to 162 ... F U L L !!

Rocked it 
Thanks ya'll ~~ 

Chuck


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

Are results up now?


----------

